# MSN Hearts game



## Marcia80 (Dec 31, 2007)

Suddenly my MSN Hearts game, after almost complete loading, says "cant connect" and "try to re-launch". Can you help me?


----------



## Marcia80 (Dec 31, 2007)

Must have been a MSN problem, for today it's working fine.


----------

